
Colorado School District Switches to 4-Day Week to Save Money - SQL2219
https://www.npr.org/2018/08/14/638715749/colorado-school-district-switches-to-4-day-week-to-save-money
======
newfocogi
> It is the 98th district in the state approved by the Colorado Department of
> Education to adopt the shorter schedule.

I’m surprised this made the news, it’s becoming common for districts in
eastern Colorado to do this.

------
cimmanom
What are working parents doing about child care on the fifth day? I wonder
whether properly funding the schools 5 days/week actually costs more than
paying for child care.

